# Newbie



## sarah1982 (Feb 23, 2015)

Hi my name is sarah i am New on this forum i am a very Country folk type person i was home schooled and i am a famous farmer so if anyone needs any profesional help yall folks can ask away








Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum Sara micheal quimby


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Welcome to the forum, Sara.


----------



## sarah1982 (Feb 23, 2015)

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum Sara micheal quimby


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

Welcome to chicken forum !!


----------



## sarah1982 (Feb 23, 2015)

Oh bless yall guys so much 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum Sara micheal quimby


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 20, 2012)

Well Sara. You thinking about getting into the chicken business?


----------



## Jabberwocky (Oct 7, 2013)

Welcome to the forum. Hope you enjoy your stay..


----------



## DoubleR (Jan 12, 2014)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## sarah1982 (Feb 23, 2015)

Oh of course 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum Sara micheal quimby


----------



## sarah1982 (Feb 23, 2015)

Aré a y of yall folks fond of beckys home ateas


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum Sara micheal quimby


----------



## sarah1982 (Feb 23, 2015)

Stead*


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum Sara micheal quimby


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Welcome to the forum!

Becky's Homestead would be a lot more tolerable if her voice wasn't so grating. I know she can't help it, and her videos are quite informative to newbies looking to get some basic info, I just can't bear to listen to her LOL.

Your horse is cute. That's probably the only hobby I have that is more expensive than my chickens!


----------

